# Turkey with bow



## mattstuh (Jun 7, 2011)

Got a turkey with my bow this year in the rio grande vally. Watched a bunch of videos and folded it, in its steps. 

Since then got a new bow, used PSE for sale. Good for new persons to archery. See it in the classifieds.


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice job, congratulations


----------

